# regional varieties



## avalon2004

Hi all,
I was wondering if anyone could inform me on the different dialects or varieties of Greek there are. I'm sure there are some pronunciation differences throughout Greece, and I am guessing that the Greek spoken in Cyprus differs in some way or other. 
Thanks in advance! 
*Ευχαριστώ **πολύ!

*Also, as I did not think this was worth a second post and I assume someone reading this will know- what does the word *'λιώμα/ lióma' *mean? Thanks again.


----------



## beatrizg

Modern Greek is spoken everywhere in Greece. As far as I know there are some differences in the North provinces and also in Crete, but they aren't significant. 

In Cyprus, apart from Greek, they also speak a dialect  -which I consider impossible to understand. 

But only a native could confirm or deny the above and hopefully give us more information.  

Regarding the word "lioma" it’s something like "crushed". It could mean you’re very drunk or very tired. In case sb is lioma as a result of a love affair, it means destroyed, broken in pieces… 

In any case let’s wait for a Greek to confirm my interpretation of the word –I couldn’t find it  in G. Babiniotis’ dictionary!


----------



## mia04

"Regarding the word "lioma" it’s something like "crushed". It could mean you’re very drunk or very tired. In case sb is lioma as a result of a love affair, it means destroyed, broken in pieces… " (beatrizg)

I think that the  definition of the word lioma beatrizg gave  is correct.

It is true that the cypriot dialect is very diferent than the greek language.  As someone that can speak greek and the cypriot dialect (since i grew up in cyprus) i can honestly say it can be quite difficult to understand!!  I believe only a native or someone that has lived there for a long time can truly understand the cypriot dialect!!!


----------



## dimitra

Goodmorning!

Mia04 is right, the Cypriot idioma is very difficult to understand, I have quite a few Cypriot friends and I still can't get to remember various words they are teaching me. 
However, this does'n just happen between Greeks and Cypriots. Of course, young people nowadays can perfectry understand each other, try to talk though with with some grannies in Corfiot villages!!! (I did and it didn't work...) The Ionian islands have a very particular dialect, spoken with a "singing" pronunciation and pretty fast as well, making it REALLY hard to understand. Crete also has its own way of saying things, Central Greece (Thessaly) speaks with a "heavy" pronunciation, cutting out many vowels, people living in mountains also cut out many vowels (I've been told it is due to the cold, they try not to open their mouth much). I've also found various glossaries referring to the local language of the Dodecanese, or Macedonia, but I can't be sure that it is actually being used currently, or that it has been written so as not to forget those special languages. I've read that in the early 20th century, it was really hard to get to talk with people from other places in Greece, this is not such an issue today, though.


----------



## esper

Ok, just for fun! Here is a little phrase in the west-cretan dialect which I dare you all to understandQ
Ασφεντούριξέ ντου ένα χόχλακα κι αλλολίγο να τον έει καταλυμένο.
I'll post the answer tomorrow!
Give it a try!
esper


----------



## dimitra

"Throw him a stone" or something? No way I could get the second part...


----------



## avalon2004

Hehe I don't have the faintest idea! I am only a learner though!


----------



## esper

Good try, Dimitra!
End of riddle: He threw a stone and almost killed him.
Του πέταξε μια πέτρα και παραλίγο να τον σκοτώσει.
Keep learning, avalon and have fun!
esper


----------



## arhigos

Esper,

are you from West Cretan region? I am very interested in the dialect(s) spoken in Crete. 


Koba


----------

